# لماذا تقل كفائة التكييف في السيارة اثناء وقوفها؟؟



## AbuMaha (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء اريد ان اطرح هذا السوال لكي اتاكد من السبب الرئيسي وراء انخفاض كفائة التبريد لدى مكيف السيارة اثناء وقوفها ...

هل السبب هو قلة انتقال الحرارة في الرديتر والسبب قلة التيار الهوائي اثناء الوقوف؟؟؟؟؟
او هل السبب انها تحدث فقط في السيارات الي يكون فيها غاز الفريون قليل؟؟؟؟
ام ان هناك اسباب علمية اخرى نجهلها نرجو مٍن مَن لديهم الخبره افادتنا وشكرا.......


ابــــو مـــها


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (10 أغسطس 2007)

اعتقد اخى الحبيب ان السبب ممكن يكون لان لا يوجد هواء مقابل للسيارة اثناء وقوفها 
بس هتاكد من المعلومة وان شاء الله هجيب السبب الرئسيى


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الاجاية على سؤالك موجودة في هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=497157


----------



## AbuMaha (11 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على الرد ... ولكني يا اخ محمد حسن تصفحت الموضوع الموجود بالرابط ووجدته يتكلم عن تكييف السياره ولكن لم اجد اجابه عن سوالي المذكور اتمنى منكم الاجابه وشكرا


----------



## AbuMaha (11 أغسطس 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> اعتقد اخى الحبيب ان السبب ممكن يكون لان لا يوجد هواء مقابل للسيارة اثناء وقوفها
> بس هتاكد من المعلومة وان شاء الله هجيب السبب الرئسيى


 

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## AbuMaha (12 أغسطس 2007)

وينكم يامهندسين السيارات


----------



## AbuMaha (12 أغسطس 2007)

فينكم يامهندسين السيارات او قد اكون غلطان ويفترض توجيه سوالي لمتخصصين التكييف ولكن انا اتمنى ان اجد الرد على سوالي لاني افكر في حل ممكن يرفع كفائة التكييف والفكره بسيطه جدا وانا عندي استعداد اعرض الفكره بعد الحصول على الاجابه واعرضه للجميع وانا سامح لو الفكره طلعت صح ان اي احد ياخذها ماعندي مانع لاني لا افكر في الاستفاده منها اترك المجال لمن يريد وشكرا


----------



## أحـمـد (13 أغسطس 2007)

أعتقد أن الكمبرسور يعمل على المولد الكهربائي الموجود بالسيارة ومن المعروف أنه إذا تحركت السيارة تزداد حركة المولد وربما يكون عمل الكمبرسور أفضل مع زيادة حركة المولد

ولا تأخذ جوابي بجديه .. لان الجواب هذا قلته من دون أي معلومات سابقه ..


----------



## abuyaser (13 أغسطس 2007)

الجواب أي ضاغط استطاعته تتعلق مباشرة بدرجة حرارة التكاثف
عند حركة السيارة يزداد تبريد المكثف و بالتالي تقل حرارة التكاثف مما يزيد الاستطاعة بشكل واضح
كذلك في الأيام الباردة نسبيا تزداد فعالية التبريد وفي الأيام الحارة تقل كما هو معروف


----------



## AbuMaha (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين والله على الاجابات الي اشوف انها منطقيه لكن كيف احصل على جواب اكيد ....

ابو ياسر انا تقريبا فهمت ماتقصد بانه عند حركة السياره يزداد تبريد المكثف واعتقد انه هو نفس السبب في احتمالي الاول هل فهمي صحيح او نرجو منك التوضيح كيف يزداد تبريد المكثف مع الحركه....

اخ احمد اشوف ان كلامك صحيح في توقعي لكن برضو هذا متعلق باحتمالي الثاني وهو نقص الغاز لان في نقص الغاز نحتاج الى حركه اكثر من الكمبريسر ....

لكن مازلت اريد ان اعرف ماهو الجواب الاكيد :81:


----------



## abuyaser (14 أغسطس 2007)

يا أخي الجواب أكيد
أعمل في شركة تركب مجموعات تكييف و تبريد على السيارات
و قد ركبنا حتى الآن 600 جهاز و دوماً نحذر من العمل بحالة الوقوف و كذلك بحالة الصعود 
عند زيادة حركة الهواء تزداد فعالية المكثف
مثل المكثف بمراوح عند تركيب مروحة ذات تدفق أعلى يزداد التبادل الحراري


----------



## مصطفى سميح (14 أغسطس 2007)

زيادة معدل تدفق الهواء يؤدى الى زيادة كفائة المكثف و بلتالى زيادة الكفائة الكلية للدورة :1:


----------



## المهندس الطائي (14 أغسطس 2007)

السبب هو ان محرك السيارة ستقل سرعة دورانه وبالتالي تقل سرعة دوران الضاغط وهذا يؤدي الى قلة كمية مركب التبريد الدفوعه الى المنظومة


----------



## الطائر الأزرق (17 أغسطس 2007)

I'm Agree With Last Member (eng. Taee) 111


----------



## Bu Ahmed (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أنا اعتقد أنو جواب الأخ abuyaser والأخ مصطفى سميح هو الأكثر دقه والأقرب للصواب
وشكرا للجميع على المشاركات الفعاله


----------



## يونس يونس (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أثناء تحرك السيارة فإن معدل تدفق الهواء على مكثف التكييف في مقدمتها يزداد و بالتالي يؤدي لزيادة سرعة تبريد المكثف وزيادة معدل انتقال الحرارة من المكثف و بالتالي زيادة سرعة التبريد داخل السيارة:14:


----------



## JEBRIL (20 أغسطس 2007)

*وجهة نظر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بعد التحية:-
أخي الكريم سؤلك والله جدا ممتاز وأعجبني كثيرا وأجمل ما تنوى فعله أن تحاول علاج هذه المشكلة ولكن السؤال كيف؟؟
أخي أود أولا محاولة الإجابه على سؤلك بما لذي من معلومات متواضعة بهذا المجال.

أعتقد أن سبب قلة كفائة التكييف أثناء وقوف السيارة هو انخفاض سرعة وسيط التبريد بالدائرة بسبب سرعة دوران محرك السيارة المنخفظة ,فتصور أخي الكريم معي لو وضعنا ساعة قياس الضغط العالي والوا طي على الدائرة لوجدنا مثلا الضغط العالي 
( 175psi )والضغط المنخفض (40psi )ودرجة حرارته هي ( 6c ) ودرجة حرارة الهواء داخل السيارة ليس بالبرودة الكافية.
فالسؤال هنا ماذا يحدث لو زدنا من سرعة دوران محرك السيارة يدويا والسيارة متوقفة بما يعادل 120km/hكم تكون الضغوط ودرجة الحرارة؟؟

فانا أتصور بان الضغط العالي سيكون تقريبا( 250psi) والضغط المنخفض( 15psi) ودرجة حرارته( 13c-)

فمن خلال ماسبق ذكره نستنتج بان كفاءة التبريد لها علاقة بسرعة دوران محرك السيارة وسرعة الدوران تؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا علي دورة وسيط التبريد بالدائرة من حيث الضغوط ودرجة الحرارة.

أما تبريد وسيط التبريد بالمكثف يتوقف على مروحة المكتف الكهربائية والتي عادتا تعمل مع تشغيل منظومة التكييف وليس له علاقة بالهواء الذي يمر على المكثف أثناء سير السيارة بالطريق مهما كانت السرعة والذليل على هذا هو زيادة كفاءة التبريد أثناء زيادة سرعة السيارة يدويا وهي متوقفة. 

أرجو أن تكون إجابتي كافية على سؤالك.
مع تمنياتي لك ولكل من شارك بالإجابة على سؤلك بالتوفيق والنجاح أن شاء الله ,,
والسلام عليكم
جبريل


----------



## حاسوبية (20 أغسطس 2007)

انا اسال لماذا تقل كفاءة التكيف في المنزل مع انه نظيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العلم حياة (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي جبريل كلامك منطقي جدا ولكن السيارة عندما تسير بسرعة فان التبادل الحراري سوف يزداد بالنسبة للمكثف لان سرعة الهواء سوف تزداد والدليل عندما نخرج ايدينا من السيارة.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## JEBRIL (20 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
وبعد:-
أخي الكريم لم أعرف ماذ تقصد عندما تخرج يدك من السيارة!؟
على كل حال ما اعلمه في تصميم تكييف السيارات الاعتماد بنسبة كبيرة جدا على تبريد المكثف بواسطه المروحة الموجودة عليه والتي تعمل مع محرك التكييف ,ولكن نستطيع أن نقول سرعة مرور الهواء أثناء سير السيارة بسرعة تزيد من كفاءة التكييف ولكن الاهم مروحة المكثف دائما وخاصتا عند وقوف السيارة.
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
والسلام عليكم
جبريل


----------



## AbuMaha (21 أغسطس 2007)

JEBRIL قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> وبعد:-
> أخي الكريم لم أعرف ماذ تقصد عندما تخرج يدك من السيارة!؟
> ...


 
اشكرك على الاضافه الرائعه ولكني اعتقد ان التاثير الناتج عن انتقال الحراره هو الاكثر تثايرا وهذا لا يقلل من التاثير الذي ذكرته
عموما انا عندي فكرة بسيطه وممكن تطبق على تكييف المنزل وتكييف السيارة في اعتقادي والفكرة هذي صراحه فكرت اني ماطرحها في رد فقط بل فكرت اني اضعها في موضوع ليكون شامل طرح الافكار الي عنده فكره يقولها واحنا ناقشها وهذا رابط الموضوع ياخواني

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=62801


----------



## العلم حياة (22 أغسطس 2007)

jebril قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> وبعد:-
> أخي الكريم لم أعرف ماذ تقصد عندما تخرج يدك من السيارة!؟
> ...



كان القصد من خروج اليد من السيارة ان تتحسس سرعة الهواء الذي سيزيد من انتقال الحرارة


----------



## AbuMaha (24 أغسطس 2007)

حاسوبية قال:


> انا اسال لماذا تقل كفاءة التكيف في المنزل مع انه نظيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
السبب دائما يكون التنظيف او قلة الغاز

بما انه نظيف اعتقد لايوجد سبب الا ان غاز الفرون قليل

لكن ابي ااكد هل تقصدين انه نظيف الي هو الفلتر فقط او تقصدين الفلتر وكمان التكييف من الخارج؟

على العموم التنظيف لازم يشمل الاثنين

ابو الامورة مهاوي


----------



## سامح محمد محمد (26 أغسطس 2007)

عند حركة السيارة يزداد تبريد المكثف و بالتالي تقل حرارة التكاثف مما يزيد الاستطاعة بشكل واضح
كذلك في الأيام الباردة نسبيا تزداد فعالية التبريد وفي الأيام الحارة تقل كما هو معروف
ومع حركة السيارة ايضا يتم التبريدمم يساعد على كفاة التبريد


----------



## mohd manso (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اثناء توقف السيارة يقل عدد لفات المحرك وبالتالى ضاغط المكيف فتقل كمية الغاز المدفوعة نحو المكثف الموجود فى مقدمة السيارة وبالتالى الكمية الخارجة منه وكما نعلم ان التبريد يتم عن طريق الغاز وكلما زادت كمية مركب التبريد زاد التبريد


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم / اولا احب ان اشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع ولكن لى راى فى هذا الموضوع اود ان ينال رضاكم :-
ملحوظة هامه اولا :-قلة كفاءة تكييف السيارة وهى متوقفة ليس طبيعيا ويدل على عطل فى الدائرة .
عدم تبريد مكيف السياره الا عندما تتحرك السيارة راجع لعدة اسباب منها انه عندما تتحرك السيارة تزيد سرعة المحرك وبالتالى عدد لفات الكباس تزيد لانه ياخذ حركته من المحرك عن طريق سير فى هذه الحالة يكون الكباس ضعيف
او يكون نقص فى شحنة الفريون نتيجة وجود تسريب.
فى السيارات القديمة نسبيا يوجد صمام يعمل على رفع سرعة لفات محرك السيارة عند تشغيل التكييف والسيارة متوقفه وفى حالة عطله تكون السرعه غير كافية للتبريد.اما فى السيارات الحديثة فتتم هذه العملية اليكترونيا.
أو يكون شحن دينامو السيارة منخفض عير قادر على تشغيل كلاتش الكباس وهو الجزء الكهربى وعندما تتحرك السيارة تزيد سرعة المحرك فتزيد سرعة الدينامو لانه ياخذ حركته ايضا من محرك السيارة عن طريق سير .
اما موضوع انه عندما تتحرك السيارة يندفع الهواء على المكثف بسرعة اكبر فيعمل على زيادة سرعة التكثيف اظن ان هذا غير معقول لان تكييف الاسبليت والشباك لا يتحرك من مكانه وفى السيارة اعتماد المكثف الوحيد على مروحته الكهربية التى تعمل فور عمل الكباس . شكرا


----------



## karamhanfy (9 فبراير 2008)

*الاجابه العلميه الصحيحة*

اتف فى الرأى مع المهندس الطأئى
السبب فعلا هو عند وقوف السياره تقل عدد لفات المحرك ويتبعها عدد لفات ضاغط قليله وبذلك يقل معدل الازاحه للفريون التى على اساسه يتم حساب كفا رفع الحمل يعنى مثلا عند 1000 لفه محرك عند وقوف السياره يرفع مثلا جهاز التكييف 4000 btu وعند زياده عدد لفات المحرك الى 4000 لفه يرفع مثلا جهاز التكييف 9000btu وهكذا تزيد قدره الضاغط تبعا لزياده معدل الازاحه ويتبعها زياده رفع الحمل 
ثانيا مع احترامى للاجابات الاخرى الموضوع مش كميه الهواء اللى بيقابل المكثف عند تحر السياره بسرعه بدليل عند وقو السياره ذود سرعه محركها عن طريق الضغط على دواسه البنزتن لفتره هتلاقى جهاز التكييف كفأته زادت وعشان كده بيتركب مع التكييف جهاز ذيادة سرعه المحرك بتحس اتوماتك ان سرعه المحرك ذادت فورأ عند تشغيل التكييف لسببين
اولا لعدم اجهاد المحرك وتحميل التكييف وهو فى السرعه العاديه القليله
ثانيا حتى لا يشعر راكب السياره بالفرق فى كفاءة التكييف
برجا الدعأ لاخيكم
اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (14 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد ان المهندس الطائى محق


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

احمد ابوبكر قال:


> السلام عليكم / اولا احب ان اشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع ولكن لى راى فى هذا الموضوع اود ان ينال رضاكم :-
> ملحوظة هامه اولا :-قلة كفاءة تكييف السيارة وهى متوقفة ليس طبيعيا ويدل على عطل فى الدائرة .
> عدم تبريد مكيف السياره الا عندما تتحرك السيارة راجع لعدة اسباب منها انه عندما تتحرك السيارة تزيد سرعة المحرك وبالتالى عدد لفات الكباس تزيد لانه ياخذ حركته من المحرك عن طريق سير فى هذه الحالة يكون الكباس ضعيف
> او يكون نقص فى شحنة الفريون نتيجة وجود تسريب.
> ...


ان راى المهندس احمد ابو بكر هو اقرب الاراء للاقناع


----------



## فرح ال (16 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم 
ان جواب المهندس الطائي هو الصحيح لان كمبرسور التبريد في السيارة مرتبط بسرعة دوران المحرك 
وخير دليل على ذلك هو اثناء التوقف على اشارات المرور حيث تلاحظ ان التكييف يقل


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (16 فبراير 2008)

المهندس الطائي قال:


> السبب هو ان محرك السيارة ستقل سرعة دورانه وبالتالي تقل سرعة دوران الضاغط وهذا يؤدي الى قلة كمية مركب التبريد الدفوعه الى المنظومة


مع احترامي للمهندس الطائي لكن لن أمل من قول ان تكييف السيارة التي تقل كفائتة عند توقف السيارة في الاشارات أو لأى سبب دل ذلك على وجود عطل فى نظام التكييف وقد زكرت الاعطال المحتملة فى مشاركتى فارجوا قرائتها مرة اخرى شكرا


----------



## ابوبكر 80 (24 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء

ا عتقد ان كمية الهواء يتحكم فيها مروحة السيا رة والتى تعمل على استشعار درجة حرارة الماكينة ومن ثم يتم التحكم في مروحة الهواء
ايضا تقل سرعة العربة عند عملها بسرعة التقسيمة فيقل ضغط المائع والكفاءة التبريدية

والله اعلم


----------



## AbuMaha (24 مارس 2008)

اشكركم على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع وهذا كان طموحي من طرحه هو تبادل الافكار 

واحب اقول اني اتوقع ان كلكم اجبتكم صحيحه ممكن تكون كل هالاسباب مؤثره لكن القصد ماهو السبب الاكثر تاثير يعني كل الاسباب الي قلتوها صحيحه ومافيه اجابه خطاء ولكن قد تكون اجابه تاثيرها اكثر من الثاني وشكرا

ابو مهاوي


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (31 مايو 2008)

اعتقد اننا نستطيع معرفة اى عامل اكثر تأثيرا من العوامل الاخرى المؤثرة فى انخفاض كفاءة التكييف وقد لخصتم مشكورين هذه العوامل فى احدى ثلاث
1- انخفاض كمية المبرد فى الدائرى
2- انخفاض سرعة دوران الكباس نتيجة انخفاض دوران المحرك
3- انخفاض التبادل الحرارى نتيجة توقف السيارة وقلة كمية الهواء المارة على المكثف

اعتقد اننا من الممكن ان نختبر هذه العوامل بداية من العامل الثانى وذلك بزيادة معدل حرق الوقود مما يؤدى الى زيادة سرعة المحرك وزيادة سرعة دوران الكباس

ونحسب مدى انخفاض درجة الحرارة والزمن المقابل

ثم نحسب انخفاض درجة الحرارة مع السرعات المختلفة لنعرف مدى تأثير التبادل الحرارى

واخيرا نحسب كمية المبرد فى السيارة بقياس ضغط المبخر والمكثف لمعرفة تأثير هذا العامل

والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (31 مايو 2008)

http://www.aa1car.com/library/ac98.htm


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المجهودوربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## سامي احمد قزاز (25 يونيو 2008)

تقل فعالية المكيف للسياره في السرعات البطيئه لللاسباب التاليه :
1- عند تقليل السرعه تنخفض معها تردد مكابس الضاغط مما يتبعه نقصان في تدفق غاز التبريد في دورة التبريد والذي بدوره يخفض من ضغط المكثف . انخفاض ضغط المكثف مع نقصان تدفق الغاز يقلل كثيرا من القدره التبريديه للمبخر داخل السياره.
2- نقصان ضغط المكثف يرتبط ايضا بنقصان درجة حرارة المكثف , وبما ان الحراره المنتقله من المكثف الى الهواء الخارجي ترتبط بشكل كبير بالفرق بين درجة الغاز بالكثف والهواء الخارجي فان هذا الفرق يصبح اقل وتقل معه الحراره المنتقله للخارج.
3- مع زيادة السرعه يزداد كل من العوامل المذكوره اعلاه ويزداد الاثر التبريدي للمكيف.
لاي استفسارات اخرى ارجو المراسله على ال***** التالي :

witwat57***********

ahmed zaki ahmed


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (25 يونيو 2008)

احمد ابوبكر قال:


> السلام عليكم / اولا احب ان اشكر الجميع على المجهود الرائع ولكن لى راى فى هذا الموضوع اود ان ينال رضاكم :-
> ملحوظة هامه اولا :-قلة كفاءة تكييف السيارة وهى متوقفة ليس طبيعيا ويدل على عطل فى الدائرة .
> عدم تبريد مكيف السياره الا عندما تتحرك السيارة راجع لعدة اسباب منها انه عندما تتحرك السيارة تزيد سرعة المحرك وبالتالى عدد لفات الكباس تزيد لانه ياخذ حركته من المحرك عن طريق سير فى هذه الحالة يكون الكباس ضعيف
> او يكون نقص فى شحنة الفريون نتيجة وجود تسريب.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم جميعا 
مع احترامي للجميع ولكن غالبية الاجابات تدل علي ان تكييف السيارات ليس مجال عملكم ولكنه جزء من عملي وقد كنت في المانيا الشهر الماضي وحضرت بعض اختبارات التكييف مع مهندسين شركة مرسيدس وbmw وكان اختبار كفاءة التكييف النهائي للسيارات قبل نزولها الي الاسواق يتم بوضع السيارة في نفق محاكاة الطبيعة (سوف اتحدث عنه في مشاركة قادمة انشاء الله)المهم ان الاختبار يتم والسيارة متوقفة داخل النفق حتي بدون رفع لفات المحرك فلو كانت سرعة السيارة تؤثر علي الاختبار كانوا عملوا الاختبار والسيارة متحركة مع العلم ان هذا هو الاختبار النهائى قبل عرض السيارة للبيع ومع العلم ايضا ان نفق محاكاة الطبيعة يستطيع ان يرفع درجة الحرارة حول السيارة الي 50 درجة مئوية لذك ارجوا قراءة مشاركتي مرة اخري 
الجديد انهم الان في المانيا كانوا يجرون اختبارات علي اجهزة تكييف تستخدم ثاني اكسيد الكربون co2 بدلا من الفرين وسوف اتحدث عنه بالتفصيل ايضا في مشاركة قادمة بأذن الله وشكرا لكم جميعا مرة اخري ومع احترامي للجميع


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

العلم نور
لكم الشكر


----------



## المتكامل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم لقد قرائت اجابات جميع الاخوة ولكني لم اجد اجابة صحيحة مئة بالمئة سوى اجابة الاخ الطائي وهي اقرب اجابة صحيحة لذلك اخي الكريم سوف اقول لكى لماذا يخف التبريد بالسيارة واحيان يتوقف عندما تقف السيارة وبشرط ان يكون المحرك شغال :
ان كمبروسر الضاغط مربوط ميكانيكيا بمحرك السيارة عن طريق سير ناقل للحركة وتتناسب سرعة دورانه مع سرعة دوران محرك السيارة اي انه في حالة وقوف السيارة سوف تقل سرعة دوران محركها الى السرعة الاسمية للسيارة ويكون سرعة دوران الكمبروسر نوعا ما ضئيلة وبالتالي عملية تدفق غاز التبريد ايظا ضئيلة بمعنى انه لا يوجد ضغط وطبعا طالما انه لا يوجد ضغط ( لا ) يوجد تبريد لانه من بديهيات وسيط التبريد انه يحتاج الى ضغط ثم تمدد فجائي لنحصل على تبريد وللحصول على الغط العالي يجب ان نزيد سرعة دوران الكمبروسر ويتم ذلك عن طريق زيادة سرعة دوران محرك السيارة اي انه كلما زادة السرعة زاد الضغط وبالتالي نحصل على تبريد عالي ومتغير حسب سرعة دوران محرك السيارة .
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت بشرح الفكرة ولو بشكل بسيط وانا جاهز لاي استفسار .


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا
لكل من قام بالرد في هذا الموضوع وقال ان كفاءة تكييف السيارة تقل عند توقف السيارة وذلك لان سرعة دوران المحرك تقل وبالتالي كفاءة التكييف تقل 
عندي بعض الاسئلة 
1-هل قام أي منكم بشحن سيارة من قبل وهل كان يشحنها والسيارة متوقفة ام كانت تتحرك بسرعة او كان هناك شخص أخر يضغط علي البنزين لكي يرفع سرعة لفات المحرك هل يحدث هذا فعلأ الرجاء الرد علي هذا السؤال الهام الذي سوف يدمر معظم المشاركات المصرة 
2-هل تقل كفاءة التكييف فعلأ عند توقف السيارة يعني هل لاحظ ذلك أي منكم؟ 
3-هل لاحظ أي منكم أنه عند تشغيل التكييف والسيارة متوقفة ترتفع سرعة المحرك من 800 دورة في الدقيقة الي1000 دورة في الدقيقة هل لاحظتم ذلك وما هو السبب؟
4-هل سمع احدكم صوت مروحة المكثف وهي تعمل ثم تتوقف ثم تعمل وهكذا وما هو السبب؟
مرة اخري ومع احترامي للجميع أرجوا وبشدة قراءة مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع جيدا وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اعتقد ان السبب هو ان سرعة دوران المحرك له تاثير على كفاءة الضاغط من حيث كمية الغاز المضغوطة في وحدة الزمن حيث يقل سرعة المحرك بتوقف السيارة وكذلك توقف السيارة له تاثير من ناحية حركة الهواء الذي يؤدي الى زيادة درجة الحرارة على المكثف فتقل كفاءة دورة التبريد


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو اخي ابو بكر ان تعذر عدم دقة اجابتي لعدم معرفتي بالسيارات 
بالنسبة لشحن السيارة نعم عندما تزيد الضغط على البانزين تزداد كفاءة الضاغط وبالنسبة لكفاءة التبريد تقل عند توقف السيارة اما من ناحية مروحة فتوجد عدة تصاميم حسب نوع السيارة حيث توجد سيارات في مروحتها سرعتين سرعة عند عدم تشغيل التبريد وتكون بطيئة وعند تشغيل التبريد تعمل بسرعة عالية بدون انطفاء وبعض السيارات توجد مروحتين منفصلتين


----------



## المتكامل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي المهندس احمد تحية وبعد ولكل الاخوة المهندسين 
انا شخصيا عندي قسم خاص بتكييف السيارات من ناحية الاصلاح و التجهيز بما فيها وحدات التبريد الكبيرة و المتنقلة 
1 - عندما يراد شحن مكييف السيارة لا يمكن شحنه اذا كانت سرعة دوران المحرك اسمية اي انها سرعة دوران طبيعية يجب زيادة سرعة الدوران بحيث اننا نثبت سرعة دوران المحرك على ( 2500 ) دوره بالنسبة لسيارات التي تعمل على البنزين اما الديزل فلها نموذج خاص نتكلم عنه لاحقا .
2 تقل فعالية التكييف في حال انخفاض دوران محرك السيارة بحيث تكون شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبه معدومه لانه لا يوجد ضغط .
3 ان سرعة دوران محرك السيارة تكون شبه ثابته ولذلك اطلب منك ان تجرب هذه التجربة بنفسك وهو ان تترك سيارك شغالة و المكييف مفصول وتشغل المكييف بدون ان تضغط على دواسة البنزين و تراقب عداد دوران المحرك سوف تجد ان سرعة دوران المحرك قد نقصة قليلا ثم زادت عن الحد الاسمي ومن ثم عادة الى الوضع الطبيعي , لان المكييف مربوط بدارة خاصة بمنظم البنزين .
4 سوف تجد انه كلما اشتغل المكييف بالسيارة وطبعا هنا نتكلم على ان السيارة متوقفة وسرعة الدوران للمحرك هي السرعة الاسمية سوف تقل سرعة دوران المحرك وتزداد وتعود الى السرعة الاسمة ( 800 ---600 --- 1000 ---800 ) بهذا الشكل وعندما يعمل المكييف سوف تعمل المروحة معه اذا كانت السيارة مجهزة بمروحه منفصله وسوف تتوقف عندما يتوقف المكييف .
اخي الكريم ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت بهذا الشرح المختصر و البسيط 
انتظر مني دراسة كاملة حول تكييف السيارات كاملا


----------



## mohammedalhoran (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بطريقة مبسطة هناك سببان
الاول
عند التوقف فان سرعة دوران محرك السيارة تقل وسرعة دوران الضاغط ايضا تقل كون سرعة دوران الضاغط تعتمد على سرعة دوران محرك السيارة وعلية يقل فارق الضغط بين جزئي دورة التبريد بهذا يقل فارق الضغوط بين الضغط العالي والواطي اي ينخفظ الضغط العالي ويرتفع الضغط العالي...وهذان الضغطان هما العاملان الرئيسيان لتحديد كفاءة دورة التبريد حيث ان علاقة الضغط بدرجة الحرارة علاقة طردية فان فارق درجات الحرارة يقل ايضا....وفارق درجات الحراة هو اهم عوامل التاثير التبريدي لدورات التبريد
الثاني
ان توقف السيارة يؤدي الى اقلال كمية الهواء المار على المكثف وبهذا تقل كمية الحرارة المطروحة للخارج وعلية والحرارة المفقودة في المكثف تساوي تقريبا الحرارة المكتسبة بالمبخر

Cycle Efficiency = 1- (T min/ T max) X 100%
OR
Cycle Efficiency = 1- (P min/ P max) X 100%
ملاحظة: كمية وسيط التبريد ثابتة في جميع السرعات كون الدورة مغلقةوالذي يتغير هو معدل الجريان ويتناسب طرديا مع سرعة دوران الضاغطز

مع تحيات المهندس محمد الحوراني


----------



## mohammedalhoran (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*بطريقة مبسطة هناك سببان
الاول
عند التوقف فان سرعة دوران محرك السيارة تقل وسرعة دوران الضاغط ايضا تقل كون سرعة دوران الضاغط تعتمد على سرعة دوران محرك السيارة وعلية يقل فارق الضغط بين جزئي دورة التبريد بهذا يقل فارق الضغوط بين الضغط العالي والواطي اي ينخفظ الضغط العالي ويرتفع الضغط العالي...وهذان الضغطان هما العاملان الرئيسيان لتحديد كفاءة دورة التبريد حيث ان علاقة الضغط بدرجة الحرارة علاقة طردية فان فارق درجات الحرارة يقل ايضا....وفارق درجات الحراة هو اهم عوامل التاثير التبريدي لدورات التبريد
الثاني
ان توقف السيارة يؤدي الى اقلال كمية الهواء المار على المكثف وبهذا تقل كمية الحرارة المطروحة للخارج وعلية والحرارة المفقودة في المكثف تساوي تقريبا الحرارة المكتسبة بالمبخر

Cycle Efficiency = 1- (T min/ T max) X 100%
OR
Cycle Efficiency = 1- (P min/ P max) X 100%*
*
ملاحظة: كمية وسيط التبريد ثابتة في جميع السرعات كون الدورة مغلقةوالذي يتغير هو معدل الجريان ويتناسب طرديا مع سرعة دوران الضاغط

مع تحيات المهندس محمد الحوراني*​


----------



## bs.daly (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ces trais simple le compresseur dans la voiture est relier avec le cardon qui fait tourner les roues de voiture est si le vitesse selves la production de froids dans la voiture augmente​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (10 نوفمبر 2008)

والله صاحب العقل يميز
ومش هتكلم كتير


----------



## mshary321 (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم سبب ان التبريد يختلف او يتغير عند وقوف السيارة هو ان التهوية على المكثف تكون غير كافية .... واذا ان تزيل هذه المشكلة ضع مروحة امام المكثف وسوف تلاحظ الفرق في التبريد ... او اقولك حل خل السيارة واقفة وحط مكيف صحراوي اما السيارة او مروحة وسوف تلاحظ ان التبريد يزداد ...لا بد تكون سرعة دوران المحرك اكثر من 2rpm 
هذه اول مشاركة 
ابو مشاري


----------



## حسن الأديب (25 مارس 2009)

مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور


----------



## فرح ال (21 أبريل 2009)

ان جواب المهنس الطائي هو الصحيح


----------



## قطري و افتخر (25 أبريل 2009)

مشششششكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الحوت (25 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم
ان كومبريسر التبريد الموجود في السيارة مربوط بواسطة سير (قايش) مع المحرك فكلما زاد ت سرعة المحرك زاد من كفاءة التبريد في السيارة وبالعكس


----------



## احمد الحوت (25 أبريل 2009)

abumaha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
> اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء اريد ان اطرح هذا السوال لكي اتاكد من السبب الرئيسي وراء انخفاض كفائة التبريد لدى مكيف السيارة اثناء وقوفها ...
> 
> هل السبب هو قلة انتقال الحرارة في الرديتر والسبب قلة التيار الهوائي اثناء الوقوف؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


سلام عليكم
ان كومبريسر التبريد بالسيارة مربوط مع المحرك بواسطة سير(قايش) فكلما زادت سرعة المحرك زادت كفاءة التبريد والعكس كذلك


----------



## احمد الحوت (25 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم
ان كومبريسر التبريد في السيارة مربوط مع المحرك بواسطة سير (قايش) فكلما زادت سرعة المحرك زادت كفاءة التبريد والعكس كذلك


----------



## هانى رام (30 أبريل 2009)

*عن تجربة كلامى صحيح 100%*
*السبب هو ان محرك السيارة ستقل سرعة دورانه و هى فى حالة والوقوف المور وبالتالي تقل سرعة دوران الضاغط وهذا يؤدي الى قلة كمية مركب التبريد المدفوعه الى المنظومة*​


----------



## احمد على مكى (1 مايو 2009)

سرعة دوران المحرك المطلوبة لتشغيل كمبرسور تكييف السيارة بطريقة ممتازة حوالى الف لفة فى الدقيقة ( 1000prm ) بالاضافة الى مراجعة نظافة المكثف من الخارج والتاكد من عمل المروحة الخاصة بالمكثف


----------



## emhdisam (2 مايو 2009)

النهندس الطائي جوابك صحيح لان المحرك في الوقوف يعمل بسرعة 600 دورة بالدقيقة و هو مرتبط بالكمبريرسور فتقل سرعة الكمبريسور و تدفق سائل التبريد و استطاعة التبريد


----------



## محمودالمحروقى (2 مايو 2009)

قلة كفاءة تكييف السيارة اثناء الوقوف يرجع لبطء دوران الكباس وعند تزويد السرعة يزيد نسبة التبريد داخل السيارة ولذلك تجد التكييف اثناء الوقوف بطىء واثناء السير تجد تبريد عالى وخلاف ذلك يمكن ان يكون الفريون قليل ولو كانت الشحنة مضبوطة يمكن ان تكون فتحة توزيع الهواء البارد مفتوحة على توزيع الهواء الساخن او غير مكتملة الفتح


----------



## نعمان بلعاوي (12 يونيو 2009)

كل الشكر والاحترام لكم جميعا وانا سعيد معكم وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله البرادي (12 يونيو 2009)

اخي قد يكون لحركة السيارة اثر بما ان السرعة ال ار بي ام تزداد عن 10000 دورة وذلك التاثير يتاتى من الهواء الامامي الذي يعطي كمية اضافية امام السيارة وهذا من علم الانتقال الحرارة يسمى الفلكس او الزخم وتاثيرة في وحدة المساحة للمكثف. الا ان السبب الذي يجعل دورة التبريد اقل كثافة ليس كما قال الاخوة من نقص شحنة التبريد بقدر ان مكثف السيارة العادة يوضع خلف الرديتر للسيارة وحين ماتقف السيارة يحتر رديتر السيارة وهذا يزيد المشكلة لان المراوح مهما زادت فهي محددة بتنزيل الحرارة ولكن حتما لن تستطيع ان تنزلها الي حد درجة الحرارة للجو المحيط فهي صممت لتنزيل الحرارة الي مستوى اعلي ب10 درجات عن درجة الجو فاذا اضفنا درجة الجو + درجة الحرارة المتولدة من الردتير حق السيارة لعرفنا حينها ان درجة تكثف الفريون قد تكون تاثرت سلبا بمعنى لن نحصل علي تكاثف للفريون في المكثف مما يزيد احتمالية وصول الفريون الي المبخر علي شكل بخار بدل ان يصل سائل جزئي وهذا اكثر ما نجده في المناطق الجافة والحارة كاهل الرياض وغيرها من المناطق. في نظري هناك حلين واحد مزج نوعين مختلفين من الفريون بحيث تكون درجة التكاثف لهما عالية مثلا بدل التكاثف علي درجة 110 فهرنهايت قد نجد مثلا مزيج يتكاثف علي مستوى 150 فهرنهايت وهذا يحتاج هندسة المخاليط . اما الحل الثاني فهو تغير مكان المكثف وهذا مستبعد الا في الباصات وبعض سيارات النقل الثقيل.


----------



## snow man (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مع كلام المهندس الطائى,حتى لو كانت السيارة واقفة وزدت من سرعة محرك السيارة,مما يزيد من سرعة دوران الضاغط ,ينتج عنه زيادة فى ضغطه وسحبه للغاز ,مما يعطى تبريد افضل.


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يونيو 2009)

اتفق مع المهندس الطائي 
*السبب هو ان محرك السيارة ستقل سرعة دورانه وبالتالي تقل سرعة دوران الضاغط وهذا يؤدي الى قلة كمية مركب التبريد الدفوعه الى المنظومة*​


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز فكرة المكثف عموما في دائرة التكييف انه بعد ضغط الفيون في الكومبريسور ترتفع درجة حرارته ويرتفع ضغطه وعندما يدخل الفريون لمرحلة المكثف تعتمد الفكرة على سحب الحرارة العالية من السائل عن طريق التبادل الحراري بين انابيب المكثف التي تحتوي على الفريون والهواء الخارجي مع ثبوت الضغط حتى عندما يأتي الى مرحلة المحبس التمددي expan. Valve تحدث عملية التبريد.
نعود لسؤالك في مرحلة المكثف في السيارة لا يجد الفريون الهواء الكافي حتى يتم نزع درجة الحرارة الزائدة والتي تتوفر بصورة ممتازة وبشكل مستمر ومتجدد اثناء تحرك السيارة

اتمنى ان تكون المعلومة وصلت


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

وايضا فكرة عمل الكومبريسور في السيارة تعتمد فكرته انه عندما يدار التكييف يتصل الكمبريسور بمحرك السيارة بنظام يشبه النظام المغانطيسي فيصبح المحرك مع الكومبريسور جزء واحد وحمل على المحرك فمن الطبيعي ان المحرك عندما يكون في وضع حركة السيارة اداؤه افضل من وضع الوقوف


----------



## مختار عبد الوهاب (25 يونيو 2009)

ان السبب الرئيسي في قلة كفاءة التبريد في السيارة عند الوقوف هو لسببين :
1. ان عدد دورات المحرك في الدقيقة الواحدة عند الوقوف تكون اقل ما يمكن وبما ان الضاغط هو اساسا ميكانيكي اي مرتبط بمحرك السيارة بشفت ودولاب حركة ويدور بدوران محرك السيارة . اي عند زيادة عدددورات المحرك فان عدد دورات الضاغط تزداد. (مع العلم بان الضاغط في السيارة من النوع الخارجي )
2. كمية الهواء التي تمر من خلال المكثف الخاص بمنظومة تبريد السيارة تكون اقل عند الوقوف لذلك فان كمية الحرارة اللازم طرحها من المكثف تكون اقل من كمية الحرارة التي يجب ان تطرح . وذلك لكون التبادل الحراري بين المكثف والهواء المار من خلاله تكون أقل .


----------



## عبود براء (1 يوليو 2009)

بعد التحية من خلال اجرائي عدة تجارب واختبارات علامكيف السيارلاحضت ان السرعة لاتوؤثربشكل كبير كلا كفائة مكيف السيارة:1: بل ان كفائة تبريد السيارة تعتمد كليا علا مدا تبريد المكثف اي مدا مقدار التبادل الحراري الحاصل في راديتر التبريد الموجودة في مقدمة السيارة والتي تسما المكثف او الكونديسر فعند رش الكثف بل ماء نلاحض ارتفاع كفئة التبريد وللتاكد نقوم بربط مقياسي قياس ضغط الغاز الضغط العلي والضغط الواطي علا منضومة التبريد في السيارة ثم نقوم بتشغيل مكيف السيارة نلاحض انه كلما ارتفعت درجة حرارة الجو ودرجة حرارة السيارة يرتفع مقياس الضغط العالي تدريجيا وكذالك ارتفاعع درجة حرارة ماسوة الغاز الخارجة من المكثف ويمكن ملاحضة الفرق هاذا بسرعة ان اردنا عند قيامنا بتعطيل المراوح في مقدمة السيارة نلاحض ارتفاع سريع في ضغط الغز حتايصل لادرجة فصل اكلج الضاغط من قبل حساس الضغط العالي لتلافي انفجار انابيب منضومة التبريد وتلف الضاغط وعند اعادة ايصال المراوح نلاحض انخفاض سريع في ضغط الهاي برشر ووللسرعة نقوم برش الماء علاالمكثف ونلاحض الفرق الكبير وكلما زادت كفائة المراوح انخفض الهاي برشر ويمكن ان قايس مقدار كفائة مراوح التبريد من خلال تحسسنا الفرقبين درجة حرارة الانبوب الداخل الا المكثف والخارج منه فكلما أن خفضت درجةحراة الانبوب الخارج من المكثف زادة كفائة التبريدولتحقيق هذا الفرق يتم وضع مراوح اضافية في مقدمة المكثف وكلماكانتذات كفائة عالية زادة كفائة التبريد وانخفضت درجة حرارة محرك السيارة حتا انه نلاحض انخفاض في درجة حرارة حرك السيارة عند تشغيل المكيف ولتوضيح اكثر انه كلما ارتفعت حرارة الجو ارتفعت معه حرارة الهواء ولكي يتم تبادل حراي بين المكثف والجو المحيطبه يجب ان تكون درجة حرات المكثف اعلامن درجة حرارة الجو المحيط به لكي يحصل التبادل الحراي في مابينهما وبل نتيجة يقوم المكثف بتبريد غاز مركب التبريد ويحوله الاسائل وهذا الهواء الساخن جدا الخارج من المكثف مارابمبرد السيارة كمانعلم (الراديتر)يعمل علارفع درجة حرارة المحرك وكي نعمل علاخفض درجة حرارة المحرك نعمل علارفع مقداردرجة حرارة الثرمستات الماء ودرجة حراة ثرموستات المروحة الدردجة حرارة تكون اعلامن درجة الهواء الخارج من المكثف لنحصل علا التبادل الحراي وبل نتيجة نلاحض انخفاض في درجة حرارة محرك السيارة عند تشغيل المكيف وباختصار مهم ان كفائة التبريد تتعتمد وبشكل اساسي علامقدار التبادل الحراي الحاصل بي الجو والمكثف ومن ثم الفرق بين درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من المكثف مارا بل راديتر وشكرا:20:


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكل الاجابات 
وجزاكم الباري خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 

نحن نعرف ان الغاز الداخل للمكثف يكون حار فعند وقوف السيارة عملية التبادل الحراري في المكثف(الكوندينسر)بين الغاز (الفريون) والوسط الخارجي (الهواء) سوف تقل وبالتالي سيخرج الغاز من المكثف بدرجة حرارة اعلى مما هي علية لو كانت السيارة تتحرك وبالتالي ستقل كفائة التبريد ( لان الغاز سيصل الى المبخر (اليفابوريتر) بدرجة حرارة اعلى ).

مع احترامي لاساتذتي و للكل
هذا ما مقتنع فيه


----------



## السياب احمد (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كل الا خوان المشاركين بالرد لاكن يبقه السوال لماذا تقل الكفائه عند الوقوف ؟؟؟؟؟
اخي العزيز ان سبب قله الكفائه ترجع الى عده عوامل منها نوع الغاز المستعمل وعمره حيث يوجد في الاسواق الان نوع يفقد خواصه بعد فتره من الزمن ويكون غير صالح او هناك اتربه على الايفابريتر او الكوندينسر او هناك ضعف في البارد (الارضي) للسياره حيث يعمل على خفض اداء المروحه عند التوقف والبتالي التبريد 
ويلاحض انه في السيارات الحديثه وخاصه اليابنيه انه كفائه التبريد عند التوقف ممتازه فيا اخي العزيز ضع هذه المعلومات مع اجوبه اخواني عسى انها تفيدك بشي والسلام


----------



## فاسيلي زايتسيف (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم..
اخي العزيز هناك نوعان من الضواغط في تبريد السيارات من حيث مصدر القدره..
فهناك ضاغط يستمد القدره الدورانيه مباشرة من المحرك بواسطة الاحزمة الناقلة..وهناك ضواغط تعمل بمولدكهربائي اضافي في السياره (داينمو) او قد يكون المولد الرئيسي في السيارة كافياً لتوفير القدره.
في النوع الاول عند وقوف السياره فإن كفاءة التبريد تقل لأن الضاغط يتأثر بتغير عدد دورات المحرك (Round)..لكن هذا التغير في الكفاءة يجب ان يكون قليلا نسبيا لأن تصميم تبريد السياره يتم حسب ظروف تشغيليه متنوعه للسياره..أي يجب ان يعمل التبريد بكفاءة مناسبه حتى عند توقف السياره..واذا حدث عكس ذلك فلا بد من وجود خطأ في عمل محرك السياره او في دورة التبريد..فكثيرا من الناس يقومون بتقليل عدد دورات المحرك في حالة الوقوف وذلك للاقتصاد في الوقود..لكن ذلك سينعكس سلباً على عمل دورة التبريد.
أما النوع الثاني والذي يعمل بالقدرة الكهربائية فهو لايتأثر بتوقف السيارة (اذا لم يكم هناك عطل في الدوره او المحرك او تشغيل غير صحيح للمحرك كما اسلفت في النوع الاول)..فالنوع الثاني اي الضاغط الكهربائي يستمد القدره من مولد كهربائي (داينمو) وهذا المولد مصمم لتوفير القدره اللازمة للضاغط حتى في حالة توقف السيارة.
والدليل على الكلام اعلاه هو انه لو كان هناك ضرر في تشغيل الضاغط عند توقف السيارة لكانت الشركات المصنعه للسيارات قد ذكرت ذلك في كتاب تعليمات المستخدم المرفق مع السيارة.
لذلك اخي العزيز راجع كتاب تعليمات اي سيارة فلن تجد محاذير لهذا الامر.
مع الاشارة الى ان لحركة السيارة دور كبير في تبريد المكثف..لكن تبريد المكثف يتم بواسطة مروحه خاصه بالمكثف وهي ايضاً كافية لتبريد المكثف في حالة التوقف.
هذه معلومات دقيقة يمكنك التأكد منها من مهندسي التبريد والتكييف.
لكن هناك ملاحظه مهمة..ان اجهزة التبريد المحورة في السيارات لا يخضع لهذه القوانين والاسس..لذا تأكد من تكامل منظومة التكييف في سيارتك اولاً.
تحياتي..
م. خالد الصالحي.


----------



## مازن45 (2 يوليو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك سببين:
الأول والأساسي -- أن حركة كمبريسور دائرة التكييف يأخذها من محرة السياره عن طريق سير ومن المعروف أن سرعة المحرك تكون منخفضه عند وقوفهاز
الثاني -- هو قلة انتقال الحرارة في الرديتر نتيجة قلة التيار الهوائي اثناء الوقوف.
وشكرا
*


----------



## salahn (3 يوليو 2009)

هناك اسباب عديده 
اولا نقص مركب التبريد الفريون ثانيا وجود اوساخ واتربه متراكمه امام الكنديسر او وجود اتربه 
واوساخ داخل الثلاجه evabretr او وجود خلل في البوابات الداخليه التي تتحكم في التبريد
و السبب الرئيسي وجود خلل او ضعف في قوه الظاغط compresr ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Storms (9 يوليو 2009)

عندي مشكلة وهي:
عند تشغيل السيارة..وبدء تشغيل المكيف وعند وضعنا ساعة قياس الضغط العالي والوا طي على الدائرة اجد ان الضغط العالي 
( 350psi )والضغط المنخفض (40psi ) ودرجة حرارة الهواء داخل السيارة ليس بالبرودة الكافية.

وعند زيادة سرعة دوران محرك السيارة يدويا والسيارة متوقفة بما يعادل 120km/h كم يكون الضغط العالي سيكون تقريبا( 350psi) والضغط المنخفض( 20psi) 

والتبريد ايضا ليس بالبرودة الكافية..
علما ان الضاغط الجديد / خزان سائل التبريد جديد
ودرجة حرارة الجو الخارجية 45 درجة مئوية..

ارجوا مساعدتي..واعلامي ماهو العطل؟؟


----------



## zakee (30 يوليو 2009)

السبب هوانه عند وقوف السيارة تقل كمية الهواء الدخلة الى الكوندنسر واللذي يكون موجود امام نظام تبريد السيارة(الرديتر) وللعلم فإنه يوجد في السيارة مروحة او ثنين خاصة فقط لمكيف وتعمل عندما يعمل الكباس _ ولكن لاتقوم بإدخال الهواء بكمية وفيرة وفي الغالب يتعطل أحد مواتير المراوح الامر اللذي يؤدي ألى قلة كفاءة التكييف


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد
مع زيادة سرعة السيارة تزداد نسبة الهواء التي تقوم بعملية التبادل الحراري كالتالي ( يلامس الهواء مواسير المكثف ويمتص الفريون البرودة من الهواء ليتحول الى سائل ) وبتوفر كمية كبيرة من الهواء بسبب السرعة تكون نسبة التكثف اسهل مما يحسن اداء الضاغط وبالتالي تزداد البرودة كلما زادت سرعة السيارة . ( اعادة صياغة لكلام اخوي ابو ياسر )

اما بالنسبة ان يكون الغاز قليل فهذا احتمال مستبعد ( بالنسبة للحالة المطروحة لدينا )

هذا والله اعلم واحكم وصلى الله وبارك على سيدنا محمد 

واعطنا مافي جعبتك يا ابو مها

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## هادي العاني (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
السبب بسيط جدا 
من الذي يدور ضاغط التكييف في السيارة هو المحرك فعند وقوف السيارة و المحرك يعمل تقل عدد دوران المحرك و عند زيادة السرعة تزداد عدد دورات المحرك اذن معدل تدفق الفريون في المبخر يعتمد على عدد دوران المحرك و بالتالي عند زيادة معدل تدفق الفريون في المبخر يؤدي الى زيادة سحبه للحرارة من حيز السيارة


----------



## salahn (1 أغسطس 2009)

الأسباب كثيره ومتنوعه منها الاتي وجود تسريب لمركب التبريد مما يؤدي الى قله كفائه التبريد اثناء التوقف و منها ايضا وجود خلل في ظاغط السياره (قله الكفائه ) مما يؤدي الى نفس العوارض ومنها ايضا وجود اتربه و اوساخ متراكمه على الكنديسر الامامي للمبادل الحراري مما يؤدي الى عدم تبادل حراري لمركب التبريد وهناك الكثير من الاسباب الاخرى و انا في خدمه جميع الاخوه و حاضر في اي سؤال


----------



## the technical man (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الاجابة تكمن في توقف الهواء الذي يضرب شبكة الكوندينسر(condenser) اثناء الحركة والذي سوف يزيد نسبة التكثيف في المكثف وهذا يؤدي الى زيادة انخفاض الضغط في المبخر (evaporator) وبالتالي زيادة التاثير التبريدي داخل السيارة. وذلك لان كمية التبريد التي تدور في المنظومة تكون ثابتة في كل الاحوال ولكن زيادة التاثير التبريدي او انخفاضها داخل السيارة يعتمد على سرعة السيارة وحسب ما ذكرت في البداية ولذلك فان كفاءة التبريد تقل اثناء التوقف لانخفاض او انعدام عملية التبادل الحراري بين الهواء الخارجي وسائل التبريد داخل المنظومة


----------



## eng hamoo (20 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن عشان نسبة الانضغاط للضاغط وبتكون بتتوقف على سرعة عدد لفات المحرك وكمان عشان تكثيف الغاز وتحويله الى سائل فكلما تمت عملية التكثيف جيدا زاد التبخير داخل المبخر 


مستنى التعديل الجميل ال انت هتقولى عليه عشان خاطر سيارتى


----------



## أسد الله (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
اود ان اضيف بعض المعلومات 
من المعلوم ان الـمكثف يقع امام الريدارتير حتى يتسنى للهواء الداخل تبريده اما المبخر فيقع فى التابلوه امام السائق مباشرة فى بعض التصميمات او خلفه فى تصميمات اخرى يتبقى لنا وضع الضاغط
يتصل الضاغط بوصلة ازدواجية مع موتور السيارة
اى ان عند دوران السيارة يعمل الضاغط وعندما تتحرك تزداد كفاءة الدورة لزيادة الكفاءة التبريدية للمكثف ولك ان تتصور ماذا يحدث اذا توقفت السيارة
وكل عام وانتم بخير بحلول شهر الرحمة والفرقان
جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقاء النيران


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (15 مارس 2010)

_أشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع مع وافر تحياتى_


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (15 مارس 2010)

أفادكم الله على هذا المجهود مع تمنياتى بالتقدم الدائم


----------



## yossef said (15 مارس 2010)

والله يا اخى اتوقع ان السبب هو ان قوة الدفع التى تنتج من حركة السيارة تساعد على تشغيل التكييف بكفاءة عالية


----------



## الريكاني (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم الجواب هو ان الكومبريسر مربوط بمحرك السيارة اي يديره المحرك عن طريق قشاط Belt فعند الوقوف تقل سرعة المحرك فبذلك تقل سرعة دوران الكومبريسر فيؤدي الى تقليل كفائة التبريد وكذلك ايظا عند توقف السيارة فان راديتر التبريد يعتمد فقط على مروحة التبريد اي دون الهواء المسلط عند تحريك السيارة .
ارجوا ان المعلومة قد وصلت وشكرا


----------



## mustafatel (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع المشاركيين في الإجابات، فقط يا إخوان مكييف السيارة يجب أن يعمل في جميع الحالات إلا إذا كانت السيارة لا تدور.


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وهى واقفة تدور المكينة بسرعة 900 - rpm 1000 وعندما تدور المكينة بسرعة تتراوح من 2000 الى 6000 rpm اذاَ عندما تتحرك السيارة تزداد قدرة الضاغط وكذلك مراوح التبريد وايضاً تزداد كفاءة دورة التبريد بالسيارة بالاضافة الى كمية الهواء المصطدمة بالسيارة هذه الاسباب مجتمعة تعمل على زيادة التبريد عن طريق :
1- خفض الحرارة المنبعثة من الماكينة 
2- زيادة فعالية المكثف 
ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى اجابتى لك اخى الحبيب


----------



## nzkhalid (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتأكيد كفاءة المكثف تزداد بزيادة سرعة السيارة , وبالتالى تزداد كفاءة التبريد بها,
والعكس صحيح , لكن ليس لدرجة أن يكون التكييف حارا , لذا يجب أن تتأكد من ضبط شحنة الفريون و سلامة ونظافة الفلتلر جيدا وذلك يظهر فى ضعف كمية الهواء الصادرة من فتحات الهواء البارد بالسيارة , والتأكد من غلق الهواء الخارجى , فأحيانا كثيرة يفتحه الأطفال ولا ننتبه لذلك,
التأكد من سلامة سير طنبورة التكييف أن كون مرتخيا أو على وشك الانقطاع ,
أرجو أن تكون هذه أحد الأسباب , والسلام عليكم.​


----------



## sherif omar (7 أكتوبر 2011)

العيب موجوذ في كمية الهواء التي تمر علي الكوندسر اذا كانت السيارة جديده اما ان كانت قديمة فهناك اعتبارات اخري تدخل في كفاءة التبريءد


----------

